# LSGTPA Teams Featured at Dallas Autorama



## GadstonFarms (Dec 15, 2011)

The Lone Star Garden Tractor Pulling Association will be represented at the 56th Annual Dallas Autorama, on February 19-21. The event is held at the Dallas Market Hall, in Dallas Tx.

Area pulling teams will be on hand with their tractors, to display the machines and visit with the show visitors. 

More information on the Dallas Autorama, and LSGTPA tractor pulling can be found at:

http://lsgtpatractorpulling.blogspot.com/2016/01/lsgtpa-teams-looking-to-shine-at-dallas.html








[/URL][/IMG]

Lane Duncan and his 'Texas T-Rex' Youth Class tractor, will be among the LSGTPA teams participating in the Dallas AutoRama


----------



## GadstonFarms (Dec 15, 2011)

The LSGTPA 2016 Pulling Schedule was released during the 56th Annual Dallas Autorama. The season opener is scheduled for April 9, at the Delta County Fair in Cooper, Texas. Check out the complete schedule, results and event details at:

http://lsgtpatractorpulling.blogspot.com/2016/03/lsgtpa-2016-tractor-pulling-schedule.html

LSGTPA 2016 Pulling Schedule

April 9th Delta County Fair Cooper, Texas 2pm
April 22 Hunt County Fair Greenville, Texas 6pm 
April 23 Hunt County Fair Greenville, Texas 6pm 
May 7 Bonham Heritage Day Bonham, Texas 3pm
May 21 Rolling Oaks VFD Wills Point, Texas 11am
July 16 Rumble in Riesel Riesel, Texas 4pm
July 22 Lindsey T & T Pull Lindsey, Texas 6pm
July 23 Lindsey T & T Pull Lindsey, Texas 6pm
Aug 20 Bill Halter Memorial Blue Ridge, Texas 6pm
Sept 17 Old Town Festival Bartlett, Texas 12pm
Oct 1 Old Time Saturday Farmersville, Texas 12pm
Oct 8 Sulphur Springs Help-A-Child Sulphur Springs, Tx


----------

